# Retiring from Uber early for good on January 1 2022



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New Years Eve will be my last Uber driving ever. That is the epic high earning time for Uber drivers.

A new year a new me. I will be moving out of the US and back to developing homeland where I can build a house cheap on land we own. Doing Uber here is too harsh as a full-time income, it is unpredictable and not dependable and too many ants have arrived now. I can tell too many ants have arrived now because Uber has like an authoritative attitude now and we can't even kick out a rude angry person without them complaining to Uber and Uber sending message to the driver to make sure to adhere to the RAINN stuff. I kicked out 1 guy before he even got into my car because he was angry saying I took too long despite me driving the safe speed on freeway to get to him. Was I supposed to be going 100mph and risk a speeding ticket to get to him? He even threw his bag in all hard with his hostile angry attitude. And when I asked him to start exiting the car he showed a face of nearly crying. He didn't take a kick out like a man, he nearly cried despite him being a grown 25+ year old man. Maybe he never grew in the mind/brain.

Anyways. Back in horn of Africa i can build a nice comfortable house for around $8k to $14k since we already own the land. The hard part is owning the land or buying the land, we bought our lands back in 2014. I'm gonna build a 3 bedroom house so some relatives can come stay with me too. A live in Nanny costs $50 a month and she cooks and does laundry in exchange for $50 a month and free bedroom to sleep in. So she will be living with me and my brother and sister there can join me too if they want. Most likely the brother will be joining me.

I will be surviving on savings and over there a person can survive on even $100 a month if they plan accordingly. My brother and sister live there. My other sister lives here in US and she will be sending me some dough while I am living there. Plan is to just live there in house I build and enjoy the Ocean until I die. I am 35 so I am tired of working. During Covid19 I lost my professional IT job that paid high enough for me to keep surviving in America but without that it is now mainly surviving on savings. Unemployment insurance ran out too, but it was good with the extensions and all. After UI ran out all the ants started coming back to Uber and congesting it. So unless I work 10+ hours a day in Uber, I will not be able to make a living and even then I can't keep anything saved.

Only problem back in Mogadishu is the terrorism threat and risk. I will be living in the suburb of Mogadishu which is farther away so I pretty much won't have any danger risks. Turkey and other forces are helping out our Somali government there and we got drones now too. Friend mentioned Mogadishu areas where government frequent are sometimes targeted by terrorists so I will just stay away from the inner city part.

A lot of Diaspora have been moving back to Mogadishu and building it. Times are changing and it is getting more expensive there so before it gets worse I will be building a house. Good news is there are no property taxes and life is way easier. Most people there are poor so therefore everything is cheaper including electricity and all. My sister and brother only pay $50 a month for rooms they rent out there.

Uber driving just doesn't get me anywhere period. Car is always wearing and tearing. There are some periods of high pay where I see like $40 to $60 an hour but most of the year it is lower pay and terrible conditions in Uber. Back in 2016 it used to be very high paying and amazing but now sucks.

I got like decent networth and will use a portion of that to build the house and the rest to live from for rest of my days. There are good banks there that can be trusted too like the Premier bank in Mogadishu.

I will build my house near the Indian Ocean. January 4th I fly out for good, unless something major changes or I have to fly back to see my Mom or sister, but most likely I will not be doing that and will just be doing Video call with them.

Usually when I am gone for a while Uber rep will contact me to ask if I can come back to driving. But this time I'll tell them sorry I moved out for good and there is no Uber in where I moved to. Kenya our neighbor has Uber though, may we will get it too as demand goes up and times change and more diaspora with money $$$ move back.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck! My brother bought land in somalia back in 2015 for 10k usd now that land is worth around 70K usd. He spend another 13k to build 5 bedroom metal sheet house inwhich he rents $100 for each room all are currently occupied. Somalia is a great country to retire, ive been and go there every year for a month and never ran into any terrorists since they mainly target government officials.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

OG ant said:


> Good luck! My brother bought land in somalia back in 2015 for 10k usd now that land is worth around 70K usd. He spend another 13k to build 5 bedroom metal sheet house inwhich he rents $100 for each room all are currently occupied. Somalia is a great country to retire, ive been and go there every year for a month and never ran into any terrorists since they mainly target government officials.


Wow he must have acres now


----------

